# Comcast CableCard does not support 6 tuners



## DevinsDad (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a new Roamio with 6 tuners. We have been getting "Channel Not Authorized" messages on many channels. A Comcast repair guy came last week and tested everything. Of course when he was here we did not get the "Channel Not Authorized" message. He was about to leave when I tried all the different turners by setting each to a different channel. We found that 4 worked fine and 2 did not. I was then able to search and found this page: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566. It shows the firmware version needed to support 6 tuners. The cablecard installed had an older firmware version.

I was happy the problem was solved. I called today and they do not have any new cablecards and they don't know when any are coming in! So we know the issue, but there is no fix for it.

Does anyone know how I can get a newer cablecard from Comcast?

Tom


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

DevinsDad said:


> Does anyone know how I can get a newer cablecard from Comcast?


Fastest and easiest...post a request to ComcastTeds on this Xfinity forum:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/td-p/1967519/page/7

You don't need a new CableCard, you need the current version of the firmware pushed out to you.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Like the above post says, you don't need a new CableCard. Just get Comcast to push the firmware update to your CableCard and you will be able to use all 6 tuners. Until you get the new firmware, you can limit the number of tuners used to 4 in the Roamio's settings so you stop getting error messages.


----------



## DevinsDad (Apr 5, 2004)

Great advice from both of you! Thanks.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

3 phone calls and an escalated support case later and I still haven't had new firmware pushed. Going to try going to the local Charter store a couple of miles away to see what they can do. But, if that doesn't help, then FCC complaint here I come, as it seems to be the only way to get it done.


----------



## DevinsDad (Apr 5, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Like the above post says, you don't need a new CableCard. Just get Comcast to push the firmware update to your CableCard and you will be able to use all 6 tuners. Until you get the new firmware, you can limit the number of tuners used to 4 in the Roamio's settings so you stop getting error messages.


I tried to find the setting to limit the number of tuners but could not find it. Could you give me a hint where it is? Thanks.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

DeltaOne said:


> Fastest and easiest...post a request to ComcastTeds on this Xfinity forum:
> 
> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/td-p/1967519/page/7
> 
> You don't need a new CableCard, you need the current version of the firmware pushed out to you.


I sent a PM directly to ComcastTeds with the CableCard ID, Host ID and Serial. From the time he reponded, the firmware was updated 4 hours later. Tell him you want the firmware updated to 1.5.3.1101 due to tuner issues on the Roamio.

I previously talked to two people at the support line 877-405-2298 who had no clue how to fix the issue. Don't waste your time with them. I also filed an FCC complaint for the heck of it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

DevinsDad said:


> I tried to find the setting to limit the number of tuners but could not find it. Could you give me a hint where it is? Thanks.


Yeah I should probably have given you that info earlier. It's not exactly the most intuitive procedure. This should help:

"If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:

Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell the Roamio how many tuners it can use.
- 88633 = use 3 tuners
- 88634 = use 4 tuners
- 88635 = use 5 tuners
- 88636 = use 6 tuners

You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use."

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9785291#post9785291


----------



## DevinsDad (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I never would have figured that out myself.


----------



## DevinsDad (Apr 5, 2004)

After sending my CableCard ID, Host ID and Serial Number to ComcastTeds in a PM, my firmware was update in an hour! 

I reset the Roamio to use 6 tuners and I back in business! 

Thanks for your help. This never would have happened with the local Comcast techs.


----------

